# تربيه الدجاج(دالتكس مصر)



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (19 مارس 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تربيه الدجاج

شركه الجوهري للتنميه الصناعية والزراعيه تتفضل بتقديم بعض المعلومات
التي تخص مجال الميكنة الزراعية وصناعة الاعلاف رغبه منها في تقديم
كل ما هو جديد ومميز وايضا مساعدة كل من يرغب في معرفة معلومات تفصيلية
دقيقة وشاملة عن كل ما يخص هذا المجال وتكون ايضا محل ثقة من الجميع ويتم
الرجوع اليها في اي وقت دون ادني شك في صحه هذه المعلومات مع معرفه ان
معظم هذه المعلومات تم تجميعها من مراكز البحوث المصريه وايضا موقع وزاره
الزراعه والعديد من المواقع الاخري الهامه التي تنال ثقه الجميع
فنرجو ان تنال هذه المعلومات اعجاب كل من يتناول قراتها






حضانة الكتاكيت


يجب أن يكون المبني جاهزاً لاستقبال الكتاكيت قبل وصولها بفترة كافية وذلك بوضع فرشة الأرضية وتوزيع المساقي والمعالف في أماكنها. 
تضبط درجات حرارة التحضين وذلك قبل 24 - 48ساعة من وصول الكتاكيت. 
تزود المساقي بالماء قبل 8 - 10 ساعات من وصول الكتاكيت لتكتسب درجة حرارة مناسبة وتكون كمية المياه كافية لمدة 24 ساعة علي الأقل لاستهلاك الكتاكيت. 
يمكن استعمال أطباق البيض أو أغطية صناديق نقل الكتاكيت كمعالف خلال الثلاثة أيام الأولي من حياة الكتاكيت أو قد تستعمل المعالف الخاصة بالكتاكيت مباشرة, وتزود المعالف بالعليقة قبل 2 - 4 ساعات من وصول الكتاكيت, ويجب ألا يزيد ارتفاع العليقة بالمعالف عن حوالي 1.5 - 2سم خلال هذه الفترة (3 - 4 أيام الأولي). 
يراعي كفاية التهوية في المبني ويحظر وجود تيار هواء. 
يتم ضبط درجة حرارة الحضانة قبل وضع الكتاكيت علي درجة 35ْم. 

اختيار الكتاكيت:





يخصص مساحة متر مربع لكل 10 - 15 كتكوت حتي عمر ثمانية أسابيع وفي بداية عمر الكتاكيت يجب أن يتم عمل حواجر أسفل مصادر الحرارة لتجميع الكتاكيت لضمان حصولها علي الدفيء المناسب ويعرف مدي مناسبة درجة الحرارة للكتاكيت من مظهر تجمعها أسفل مصدر الحرارة, وتعمل حواجز تجميع الكتاكيت من شرائط كرتون علي شكل دائري لتجنب وجود أركان تتجمع فيها الكتاكيت وتتزاحم بدرجة قد تضرها وهذه الحواجز إلي جانب فائدتها في تجميع الكتاكيت فإنها تمنع عنها التعرض لتيارات الهواء, وتكون الحواجز بارتفاع حوالي 20سم. 
عند استعمال الدفايات الكهربية علي شكل شمسية يتم تخصيص دفاية لكل 800- 1000 كتكوت وهناك دفايات صغيرة تكفي 400 - 500 كتكوت وتزود الدفايات بمنظم لدرجة الحرارة لوقف التشغيل ذاتياعند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة إلي الدرجة المطلوبة وإعادة التشغيل عند انخفاضها عن هذه الدرجة. 
توضع حواجز تجميع الكتاكيت علي بعد حوالي 75 - 90سم خارج حدود الدفاية الشمسية وتبعد حوالي 20سم بعد 2 - 3أيام قد تزال نهائياً عندما يكون الجو دافئاً. 
يبدأ التحضين بدرجة حرارة 35ْم تنقص بمعدل ثلاث درجات كل أسبوع حتي تصل إلي 21 درجة في الأسبوع السادس ثم 18درجة خلال الأسبوع الاسابع وتقاس الحرارة عادة علي ارتفاع 7 - 8سم فوق الفرشة والمربي الناجح هو الذي يلاحظ الكتاكيت أثناء فترة الحضانة ويوفر لها الحرارة المناسبة حتي تبدو نشطة وموزعة بانتظام تحت الدفاية. 



ثانيا: المعالف

عند الإنتخاب لبداري إنتاج البيض يجب مراعاة مايلي:
أ - أن تكون ممثلة جيدة لدجاج البيض حيث أن دجاج إنتاج البيض يتميز بالآتي
: 
الجسم تكوينه كالمثلث أما الأفراد التي يميل شكل الجسم لها إلي الاستدارة أو يكون شكله بيضاوي فإنها تميل إلي تكوين اللحم واكتناز الدهن. 
أرجلها خالية من الريش وترييش الجسم كامل. 
لاتميل إلي الرقاد. 
شحمة الأذن والدلايات لونها أبيض أو أبيض مصفر ليست ذات لون أحمر. 
ب - أن تكون في صحة جيدة ومظهر ذلك: 
الريش لامع. 
العينان براقتان ونشيطتان وانسان العين سليم. 
خالية من التشوهات الجسمية كتقوس المنقار أو الظهر. 
خالية من الإصابات والتشوهات الظاهرية. 
تستبعد الأفراد التي حجمها أصغر من متوسط القطيع والضعيفة والغير نشطة. 


إسكان الدجاج البياض:



هناك نظامان أساسيان لإسكان دجاج البيض هما: 



أولاً: نظام تربية الدجاج علي الأرض:



ويضم هذا النظام أنواع عديدة من المساكن أشهرها: 
نظام الأحواش. 
نظام العنابر المفتوحة. 
نظام العنابر المقفلة. 



نظام الأحواش:



يستعمل هذا النظام في المزارع المتخصصة في تربية وتحسين الدواجن والأبحاث لسهولة عملية التسجيل والتربية حيث يمكن تربية أفراد محدودة تمثل عائلة محددة الأفراد ومحددة النسب وتتكون من بيوت صغيرة في صفوف وقد يلحق بها أحواش خارجية لرياضة الطيور وفي هذه الحالة يعمل تظليل في الأحواش عن طريق بعض الأشجار المثمرة كالموالح أو التوت أو النخيل وغيرها من أشجار الفاكهة حسب سعة الحوش. 



نظام العنابر المفتوحة:



المساحة اللازمة في حالة التربية الأرضية في كل من العنابر المفتوحة والمقفولة


مع ملاحظة توفير عدد كاف من أعشاش وضع البيض حيث يخصص عش واحد لكل 3 - 5 دجاجات حسب كثافة الإنتاج. 



النقل:



يتم نقل الطيور صباحاً لإعتدال الجو في ذلك الوقت ولسهولة تعرف الطيور علي المكان وذلك قبل الموعد المتوقع للنضج الجنسي وبداية وضع البيض بمدة أسبوعين إلي أربعة أسابيع (عند عمر 18 - 20 أسبوع) حسب السلالة علي أن يتم نقل الديوك قبل الإناثبيومين. 



التهوية:


تمثل التهوية أهمية كبيرة جداً خاصة في نظام الفرشة العميقة وتحتاج العنابر إلي تهوية جيدة بدون تيارات ومعدل التهوية الأمثل هو تغيير الهواء بمعدل 4 متر مكعب لكل 1كجم من وزن الطيور في الساعة صيفاً, 1.5 - 2 متر مكعب لكل 1كجم من وزن الطيور شتاءاً. 
وتزيد أهمية التهوية عند التربية في الأقفاص وتحتاج إلي المساعدة بمراوح الشفاط صيفاً مع مراعاة درجة الحرارة شتاءاً. 
ويجب ألا تريد نسبة الرطوبة داخل العنبر عن %70 وفي حالة زيادتها عن ذلك فإن الطيور يظهر عليها متاعب في التنفس ومن مظاهرها الأولية اللهاث.


الفرشة:


يراعي عدم استعمال الفرشة القديمة لقطيع جديد خوفاً من الأمراض, مع تغيير فرشة أعشاش وضع البيض أسبوعياً. 
ويكون سمك طبقة الفرشة 15سم صيفاً وحوالي 20سم شتاءاً علي ألا تزيد نسبة الرطوبة بها عن %35.


التغذية:


تتم التغذية علي عليقة بياض تحتوي علي 16 - %17 بروتين أو علي عليقة بها 20 - %22 بروتين + 40جم حبوب في المساء (لكل طائر) مع مراعاة جودة العليقة وشرائها من مصادر موثوق بها. 


ماء الشرب:


تغسل المساقي يومياً بالماء وتطهر أسبوعياً ولاتستعمل المطهرات في حالة استعمال أدوية في ماء الشرب حتي لاتتعارض مع الأدوية. 
وتختلف كمية استهلاك الماء تبعاً لدرجة إنتاج البيض ودرجة حرارة الجو وعادة يستهلك الطائر كمية من المياه تساوي ضعف كمية العليقة تحت درجة حرارة الجو العادية. 

الإضاءة:


بالإضاءة تتأثر عملية التبويض وإنتاج البيض بالإضافة لما لها من تأثير علي إفراز الهرمونات, وتعتبر فترة إضاءة من 14 - 16 ساعة يومياً مناسبة لأعلي إنتاج من البيض ويمكن أن تكون هذه الفترة مستمرة أو متقطعة بلا اختلاف في التأثير. 
ويفضل عند الحاجة لاستخدام الضوء الصناعي لزيادة مدة الضوء أن تكون تجزئة الإضاءة إلي قبل الشروق وما بعد الغروب أي من حوالي الساعة الرابعة صباحاً وتستكمل إلي التاسعة مساءأً تقريباً ولاتزيد عن ذلك حتي لايسبب زيادة التعرض للضوء إجهاد لوظائف المبيض, وتكفي لمبة 40 وات لكل 16م2 من مساحة السكن. 
وتوضع لمبات الإضاءة علي ارتفاع 2 - 2.5م من مستوي ظهر الطائر ويمكن استخدام لمبات الأشعة فوق البنفسجية كمصدر للإضاءة حيث ثبت أن استعمالها يزيد من إنتاج البيض بمقدار حوالي%19 عن المصابيح العادية. 
هذا إلي جانب إجراء الاحتياطات الوقائية الضرورية للمحافظة علي حيوية وسلامة الطيور وعدم تعرضها للأمراض, مع استبعاد وعزل الأفراد المريضة والضعيفة دورياً, وكذلك مراعاة النظافة وتطهير الأدوات دورياً تجنباًللآفات والطفيليات. 
كما يجب توفير أعشاش وضع البيض. 


تأثير درجة الحرارة علي إنتاج البيض:


هناك اختلاف بين الأنواع والسلالات في مدي تحملها لدرجة الحرارة وأنسب درجة حرارة للدجاج لإظهار كفاءته الإنتاجية عندما تكون درجة الحرارة من 10 - 20درجة مئوية. 
وعندما يتعرض الدجاج إلي درجة حرارة عالية تظهر عليه الأعراض الآتية: 
انخفاض إنتاج البيض وخصوصاً عندما تزداد درجة الحرارة إلي أكثر من 25 درجة مئوية. 
انخفاض معدل استهلاك الغذاء وكذلك انخفاض كفاءة تحويل الغذاء. 
انخفاض حيوية الدجاج. 
ارتفاع معدل استهلاك ماء الشرب. 
زيادة معدل ضربات القلب ومعدل التنفس (اللهاث). 
نقص في وزن البيض. 
نقص سمك قشرة البيض وبالتالي نقص معدل البيض الناتج للتفريخ. 
انخفاض نسبة التفريخ من البيض الناتج للتفريخ. 
ولاشك أن انخفاض درجة الحرارة إلي 5 درجة مئوية له تأثير علي الإنتاج ولكن ليس بالدرجة التي يؤثر بها ارتفاع درجة الحرارة. 


تأثير الرطوبة النسبية علي إنتاج البيض:


ليس لإرتفاع الرطوبة النسبية الأثر الكبير مثل ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ولكن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة مع ارتفاع الرطوبة يزيد الأثر الضار لكل منهما. 
ويسبب ارتفاع الرطوبة النسبية الأعراض التالية: 
زيادة رطوبة الفرشة وانتشار الكوكسيديا. 
ظهور أعراض أمراض الجهاز التنفسي. 


التحكم في درجة الحرارة والرطوبة:


أ - الحرارة:


عزل الجدران وسقف المبني. 
التهوية الجيدة. 
حسن توجيه المبني وحركة الهواء داخل المبني. 
زراعة الأشجار حول المبني لإتاحة قدر من الظلال خارج المبني. 


ب - الرطوبة:


التهوية المناسبة
الرعاية المناسبة
العناية بالفرشة. 
الميل للرقاد:


في السلالات الثقيلة قد تميل بعض الأفراد للرقاد وعند ذلك تتوقف عن إنتاج البيض, لذلك فإنه يجب استبعاد هذه الأفراد حتي لاتقلدها الأفراد الأخري كما أن رقادها علي البيض يؤدي إلي فساد البيض وتنشيط مبدئي لنمو الجنين بالبيض وبالتالي التأثير علي نسب التفريخ إذا استخدم هذا البيض للتفريخ كما أنه يقلل من صفات جودة البيض. 

جمع البيض والعناية به:



يتم جمع البيض 3 - 4 مرات يومياً في الشتاء أو 5 - 6 مرات يومياً في الصيف وينقل البيض إلي حيث يتم فرزه ويعبأ في كراتين البيض الخاصة بحيث تكون القمة العريضة لأعلي. 
يخزن البيض علي درجة حرارة 10 - 15 درجة مئوية ورطوبة نسبية 75 - %80. 
يراعي تنظيف البيض المتسخ باستعمال قطعة صوف خشنة أو صنفرة ناعمة. 
البيض المعد للتفريخ لايغسل. 
ينصح بإجراء عملية تبخير البيض بالفورمالين وبرمنجنات البوتاسيوم قبل التخزين والحفظ وذلك للبيض المعد للتفريخ فقط. 

الفرز أو الإنتخاب

فرز الدجاج البياض دورياً لاستبعاد الأفراد المريضة أو الضعيفة أو الميالة للرقاد أو ضعيفة الإنتاج. 
وتعرف الأفراد النشطة في إنتاج البيض بمظهرها الآتي: 
شحمة الأذن والدلايات تكون ممتلئة وناعمة الملمس ولامعة وشحميه المظهر. 
المخرج كبير متسع ومستطيل ومبتل. 
عظمتي الحوض لينتين وتميلان للانحناء والمسافة بينهما واسعة. 
المسافة بين عظمتي الحوض وعظمة القص متسعة. 
في السلالات التي تتميز بلون الجلد والأرجل الصفراء يقل وجود اللون الأصفر بازدياد إنتاج الدجاجة للبيض وكذلك يشحب لون المنقار. 
البطن واسعة وناعمةوطرية الملمس. 
الجلد ناعم رقيق أي ليس هناك طبقة دهنية تحت الجلد. 
في القطعان المنتجة يمكن تقدير مدي النشاط في إنتاج البيض من مدي إختزال اللون الأصفر الناتج عن مادة الزانثوفيل من أجزاء الجسم. 
ويبين الجدول التالي ترتيب إختزال اللون الأصفر من أجزاء الجسم المختلفة حسب التقدم في الإنتاج, وعند التوقف عن إنتاج البيض أو في حالة القلش يعود اللون الأصفر إلي الظهور بنفس الترتيب العكسي لما ورد ذكره بالجدول ولكن بسرعة أكبر من سرعة إختزال اللون

القلش:

القلش هو قيام الطائر بتغيير الريش وتبدو أجزاء الجسم خالية تماماً من الريش والبعض منها يكون الريش الموجود في مراحل مختلفة من التطور وهو ظاهرة ترتبط بإنتاج البيض حيث تتوقف الدجاجة عن وضع البيض خلال فترة القلش في نهاية السنة الأولي من إنتاج البيض. 
ويختلف الدجاج عن بعضه البعض من حيث: 
تبكير حدوث القلش أو تأخيره. 
الفترة التي يستغرقها القلش. 
الطريقة التي يتم بها القلش سواء تدريجياً أو دفعة واحدة
مدي توقف الدجاجة عن وضع البيض خلال فترة القلش. 
فالدجاجة غزيرة الإنتاج تتأخر في حدوث القلش الذي يحدث خلال فترة قصيرة لاتتعدي بضعة أسابيع لاتتوقف خلالها الدجاجة تماماًعن إنتاج البيض ثم تعاود في نهاية القلش إنتاج البيض دون تغيير الريش كله. 
ويتأثر القلش بالعوامل الآتية:
•	عوامل وراثية:

وهي التي تحدد وجود الاختلافات سابقة الذكر بين فرد وآخر.
•	عوامل بيئية:

كانخفاض مستوي التغذية أو ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو كثيراً كذلك تقليل الإضاءة قد يؤدي إلي حدوث قلش مؤقت يزول عادة بزوال المؤثر. 
ويتجه الإنتخاب في سلالات إنتاج البيض إلي استبعاد الأفراد ذات القلش المبكر والاحتفاظ بالطيور ذات القلش المتأخر
. 
الجوهري للتنميه الزراعيه والصناعيه


يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي: 
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي:
[email protected]
او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي: 
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية


----------

